# Mr. Vernon has the flu.



## Al33 (Sep 15, 2004)

Forgive Mr. Vernon if I am being a bit presumptious here, but I suspect you would not ask for prayers for yourself knowing of others needs, so I am taking the liberty to ask for you.

I am sure the others here will joyfully join me in lifting up a word or two on your behalf for a quick recovery.

Al


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2004)

Whew!  That is not a friendly bug!      Praying for a quick recovery for you Mr. Vernon!  A good bowl of spicey shrimp gumbo would chase that thing away in a hurry!   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 15, 2004)

Mr. Vernon...we'll be praying for a quick recovery from that old flu bug.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 15, 2004)

Mr. Vernon hope you're feeling better soon!

Btw, sounds like a good time for some homemade Chicken Soup!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2004)

Vernon, you know we are all thinking about you and praying for your health.

Jim


----------



## Jim McRae (Sep 15, 2004)

Get well soon, Mr. Vernon.



Jim M.


----------



## Buckbuster (Sep 15, 2004)

Mr. Vernon, hope you get over that Flu real soon.


----------



## Hambone (Sep 15, 2004)

Mr. Vernon, I hope you're feeling better very soon.  We're praying for you.


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 15, 2004)

adding my prayers to the above for my very good friend!
hope you get to feeling better right quick like mr vernon!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 15, 2004)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> A good bowl of spicey shrimp gumbo would chase that thing away in a hurry!
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



Come to think of it, I'm beginning to feel a bit down myself... 

Vernon, hope you get feeling better soon!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 15, 2004)

Prayers added Mr. Vernon - Hope you're feeling better real soon...


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Get well soon Vernon... We miss your post!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 15, 2004)

Get well Vernon.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 15, 2004)

*Prayer*

Get well soon!  I pray for a quick recovery and happy thoughts to occupy your mind so you won't go STIR CRAZY!!


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Sep 15, 2004)

Hope you shake it off quick, Vernon.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 15, 2004)

Prayers for Vernon added. Get well soon. May God Bless.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 15, 2004)

Get well Mr. Vernon. Praying that God will help you get better quick.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 15, 2004)

Hope your feeling better soon, Mr. Vernon.  Prayers for a speedy recovery.

Hoss


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 15, 2004)

Get well soon Mr Vernon.


----------



## REDBONE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Mr. Vernon*

I hope you are recovering even as we speak. Don't let this get to you. We are all pulling for you!!


----------



## Kdog (Sep 16, 2004)

Vernon, we will keep you in our prayers, and hope you get well soon.

Kdog


----------



## stumpshooter (Sep 16, 2004)

Hope ya get well Mr. Holt. The good Lord willing ya'll be out and about in no time. Saying a prayer for a quick gettin better!


----------



## HT2 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Mr. Vernon.....*

Hope you feel better soon......

I know that Mrs. Billie is takin' care of you.......


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Sep 17, 2004)

A Mr Vernon Get That Jug Out And Drink A Big Snort Of Corn Squeezing And Light Up Cigar And Get On That Tree Stand. Hope You Get To Feeling Better.i Enjoy Your Post . When I Read Your Post And Thread. It Is Like Iam Listen To My Father.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 21, 2004)

*I Stand Amazed*

At the genuine care of my Woody's friends! Am reminded of the Proverb, "*A* man [that hath] friends must shew himself friendly: and there is *a* friend [that] sticketh *closer* *than* *a* *brother*." Proverbs 18:24

Two things seem to stand out in the above quotation. Friendship is a two edged sword that must be striven for and cultivated. And further, a friend is more likely to stand by in time of need than is a brother. Speaks well for friendship doesn't it.

Appreciate the prayers very much. Am feeling much better. Spent a few days at the hunting camp doing some low key fishing, bow hunting, and some serious scouting. Had hoped to be able to assess the outlook for the hunting season. Found the intense heat, clouds of mosquitoes, and lack of crabapples to be a serious detriment to making much of an assessment of the upcoming gun season.

Thanks again for the prayers, you are the greatest!

Vernon


----------



## CAL (Sep 21, 2004)

Mr.Holt,
Proud to know you are feeling better.The flue bug is hard to overcome at best.Don't get in too big of a hurry to get well and backslide!
Looking forward to more of your post.Always enjoy your wisdom and Wit.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 22, 2004)

Glad to see you are back, Vernon.

I bet the north Georgia mornings have relieved you from the heat and clouds of mosquito's. 

It was 55° here yesterday morning when I woke up.


----------

